# Crab Stuffed Jalapeno Peppers



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

at the end of the Summer I had about 50 peppers left and was wondering what to do with them. finally decided to to stuff them, First I stuffed one with cheese and it was good, but then I got the idea of trying them with crab meat. man O man what a feast, 

First thing you do is take a veggie peeler and core out the pepper, then we blanched them for one minute to soften them up a little then we made crab cakes with the Old Bay recipe and packed the peppers and breaded them and deep fried ........ Yummy ........ way better than just plain crab cakes, and with the frying or maybe blanching they lost most of the heat......


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

What a great idea! I will have to do that next time I get in to some crabs. I ended up with five pounds of meat one time and got sick of eating crabcakes. Also got tired of having my hands all cut up from cracking the crabs for almost 3 hours.


----------

